# Tennis Balls bad for teeth?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have read on here somewhere that tennis balls are bad for our dogs' teeth. Anyone know if this is correct? Does it only apply to actual balls for tennis? What about tennis balls marketed for dog toys (in pet stores)? I would like to get one of those tennis balls on a rope to fetch with Saber but want to be sure it would be ok for her teeth.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet told me that the fuzz on the tennis balls is very abrasive, kind of like steel wool so they don't make good chew toys


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

A rubber ball would be better, and even better would be something a size up from a tennis ball to help prevent a choking hazard. Add on something even BETTER would be a large rubber ball on a rope.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That's the theory anyway, that they aren't good for your dog's teeth. Whether it's the glue or the felt, I don't know. Just to be on the safe side, I don't give tennis balls; I use the rubber ones or the chuckit ones.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it is the nylon coating that is on them, the fuzzy stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've never given my dogs tennis balls either. Cuz balls are not a choking hazard and the dogs love them. Though any dog will wear down their teeth if they are constantly kneeding a dirty toy. Jollyballs are a hazard for teeth here.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Perhaps this is where you read it?
TENNIS BALLS ARE BAD FOR TEETH!

I took Pimg to a canine tooth specialist (long story- thought she had a cracked canine) and that vet confirmed tennis balls are very, very bad for dog teeth. Also note that a lot of the dog toys say on the pack "Safe for dog's teeth." Whether that is truth or not could be debated- that I don't know.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've heard a lot that say its the glue, when I tried researching it once things said its not the glue but the debris that gets trapped in the felt. Sand and dirt in the felt then becomes very abrasive on the teeth, not the felt itself... I still use tennis balls, but I buy the dog ones to make sure there isn't a glue issue. And I rinse them (and my kong tennis ball toys, like the big bone, a jack, dumbbell etc) regularly to clean out the dirt. 

I like the extra large squeaky tennis balls by kong. The size is safe and isn't a choking hazard, I find the squeaky ones hold up longer because they don't split as easily from being chewed, and my dogs really like the squeak! I use them only for sessions of fetch, afterwards they're put up so they aren't chewed into pieces. But they're good with the large shaped tennis ball material toys.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Lin said:


> I like the extra large squeaky tennis balls by kong. The size is safe and isn't a choking hazard, I find the squeaky ones hold up longer because they don't split as easily from being chewed, and my dogs really like the squeak! I use them only for sessions of fetch, afterwards they're put up so they aren't chewed into pieces. But they're good with the large shaped tennis ball material toys.


 
Totally agree, Ares loves that loud obnoxious toy


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay thanks. I wouldn't give a tennis ball sized ball anyway because of the choking hazard, but I want a ball on a rope to throw. Does anyone know of a brand that the ball is rubber? All I can find is tennis balls on ropes.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

cassadee7 said:


> Okay thanks. I wouldn't give a tennis ball sized ball anyway because of the choking hazard, but I want a ball on a rope to throw. Does anyone know of a brand that the ball is rubber? All I can find is tennis balls on ropes.


Gappay balls? 

Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Orbee balls: PlanetDog.com: Buy the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® Ball with Rope - 5 out of 5 Chompers


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You need to order from Elite k9 http://www.elitek9.com/Reward-Toys/products/24/ or Hallmark
Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS
for a good quality ball on a rope. Gappay are nice. I wouldn't go small, though, stay with a medium or large.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What size do you think for a malinois? Medium?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great you guys! Thank you for those options! Just what I was looking for


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had the orbee glow, and it broke right away. I had to restring it with a nice thick spongy line. I use that for training because it is much easier on my hands than the smaller diameter string the gappays come with.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Okay thanks. I wouldn't give a tennis ball sized ball anyway because of the choking hazard, but I want a ball on a rope to throw. Does anyone know of a brand that the ball is rubber? All I can find is tennis balls on ropes.


Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS
Jeeezzz...tooo late...LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A medium would be fine for a Mal, or large if the ball drive is over the top.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We had to restring our Orbee because Halo stole it off the table and chewed through the rope, lol!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> Gappay balls?
> 
> Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS





onyx'girl said:


> Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS





acillaton said:


> Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS


nananana, I beat you guys


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> nananana, I beat you guys


not too competitive are you?:rofl:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> A medium would be fine for a Mal, or large if the ball drive is over the top.


Thanks.

The thin line would hurt my hands too. I made one out of a ball here that works for now, but isn't going to hold up long term. I made a loop to hold and it's certainly easier. He isn't over the top drive for it but he loves it and gives a heck of a tug for an 8 mo old pup. One thin line would be hard to hang onto with him. Luckily, he outs really well now after some training!

I was looking at jute balls. Are those durable?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If the dog will take it, I'm not a fan of jute or suede. I'd rather have something they can grip/crush....suede gets slick and jute is prickly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> not too competitive are you?:rofl:


me?! not at all


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Leerburg also sells an off white rubber ball with two holes. These also glow in the dark for night play/training. Combined with a thick enough climbing rope from REI with a couple of knots on it works well for me. I feed the rope through one hole out the other and the rubber is flexible enough that the knots pass through the second hole. Occasionally Juli will tug hard enough that the ball comes off the rope and I have to re attach it. Other favorite balls I use are from yellow ones from elite k-9 but without the plastic handle. The handle seems like a hazard if you dog "kills" the ball wagging their head around and the handle swings back to hit them on the head!


----------

